# Is Tree Service Finder a good investment?



## john22 (Oct 7, 2014)

I was looking for a better way to advertise my tree service business with the slow season coming up and I stumbled across TreeServiceFinder.com. It's 150 for a year of advertising on their site and I didn't know if anyone else had used this service and if it's a good idea. If anyone else could give me some insight it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Erik Hakso (Oct 7, 2014)

Haven't heard of these guys. I'll check 'em out. They should be able to tell you what there track record is for clicks for their customers and then you can decide from there. Always be conservative. There are plenty of scams out there.

Erik
www.pro-longtreeservice.com


----------



## john22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah I've fallen for scams like yellow pages before so I'm wary about signing up with random companies without doing some research first.


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 7, 2014)

john22 said:


> I was looking for a better way to advertise my tree service business with the slow season coming up and I stumbled across TreeServiceFinder.com. It's 150 for a year of advertising on their site and I didn't know if anyone else had used this service and if it's a good idea. If anyone else could give me some insight it would be greatly appreciated.


I am in the firewood business I do not advertise at all and I have more business than I can handle I don't believe in advertising Good Product good service compatable price you want need to ad. If your year round the fly by nights come and go. When scrapped prices are up they do that when the grass gets tall they do that so they are not reliable


----------



## john22 (Oct 8, 2014)

CRThomas said:


> I am in the firewood business I do not advertise at all and I have more business than I can handle I don't believe in advertising Good Product good service compatable price you want need to ad. If your year round the fly by nights come and go. When scrapped prices are up they do that when the grass gets tall they do that so they are not reliable



Yeah I hear ya. It's just I was hoping to generate a few more leads for the winter. The winter is brutal here in New Hampshire so it's hard to find work as a tree guy unless we get a storm.


----------



## Finksies (Dec 24, 2014)

I signed up with them. I have no Leeds as of now from them. I paid 100$ for a year so I figured it was a cheap investment. Where abouts in nh are you?


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 24, 2014)

When driving around all way keep an eye open for down trees. If you see somebody dropping a tree and you can see they got a little bite of equipment check back later so many fly by nites get there money up front and go get there beer and never come back. You can then get paid to clean up the mess they left behind the log they left cut split and sell get paid 2 time's. Some times they want to keep it for there firewood make deal and you split it for money or shares. Be sure to ad the dump even if you have your own here it is $50.00 if its limbs it $35.00 a pick up load


----------



## KrisSchmandt (Jan 13, 2015)

A simple way to know if they can actually send you leads is to do a search in Google for "tree service your city" if they show up on the first page they probably have some traffic if not its pretty doubtful. You can try a few other search terms tree removal city nam, tree trimming city name etc. If you can't find them in Google, Yahoo or Bing neither will your potential customers.


----------

